# Anyone experience 50mm 1.2 focusing issues? (getting stuck on AF)



## martinelliminimo (Jan 4, 2012)

So I've had my 50mm 1.2 lens for about a year now and went on a mission trip to the Philippines. I noticed during the second week while I was there, my lens would occasionally get stuck while using the AF. When I would AF on a subject close, it would be fine, but when I would AF on something far, it would get stuck! I would then have to move the ring manually to get it to work again. I don't know if it had something to do with the humidity, because when i got back to the states, the lens performed fine! Anyone experience something similar to this? I'm thinking of sending it to canon... how much would it cost to repair?


----------



## awinphoto (Jan 4, 2012)

I tested this lens from Canon CPS a year or so ago.... The AF would get stuck constantly... The camera would confirm focus but it wouldn't be in focus... It was a very very finicky lens when I played with it and so I had to pass on the lens... I hope this is the exception to the rule...


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 4, 2012)

martinelliminimo said:


> I would then have to move the ring manually to get it to work again. I don't know if it had something to do with the humidity, because when i got back to the states, the lens performed fine!



Mine works fine in Hong Kong and the States.


----------



## JR (Jan 4, 2012)

Mine has worked fine for over a year and I bring it with me everywhere. Seem like your lens might indeed benefit from a trip to the Canon repair shop.


----------



## shermanstank (Jan 4, 2012)

I am currently vacationing in New York City and I took my 1V and 50L out in the cold--- 15ºF !!! ---The camera and lens worked flawlessly. You need to send that lens back for check-up/repair. BTW, the 50mm f/1.2L is weather-sealed. I have a screw-in UV filter to "complete the sealing".

Good luck.

Sherwin


----------



## Leopard Lupus (Jan 4, 2012)

As said before, this is something that is not normal from the 50mm f/1.2
I would send it in for repair, as it is in fact sealed well (with a filter added, of course) but unless you let it experience conditions worse than what your body could handle, the AF shouldn't be stuck.
Good luck!


----------

